# So, which memory cards for video?



## thundermonkey (Jul 17, 2012)

I use a 60D right now with Transcend 32 GB SD cards and have never had any complaints. I am looking to get myself a 5DM3 soon and would like to know what memory cards people are using or suggest for shooting video mainly as well as photos. Should I go with SD or CF? 

I currently have 4 of these in my Amazon cart http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002P370AI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A23M3KL3V61UGY

But it would be ideal if I could use SD cards and swap between the 60d or 5D if ever in a pinch. The bottom line is wanting to know what is the best bet with 5DM3. Thanks!


----------



## kidnaper (Jul 17, 2012)

I use that CF card and this SD card (http://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-SDSDRX3-064G-A21-Extreme-SDXC-UHS-I/dp/B006ZH1WQI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342553223&sr=1-1&keywords=Sandisk+SDSDRX3-064G-A21+Extreme+SDXC+UHS-I) in my Mk.III and have never had any sort of issue. I've shot maybe 5 minutes of video, so far, but no prematurely ended clips.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2012)

SD Cards will slow down writing rapid fire images to memory, but the faster ones can do video OK. The camera cannot write to UHS-1 speeds, so buying a fast UHS-1 card is wasting $$$.
Fast CF cards are still more capable, but you can use SD for interchangability.


----------



## bp (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure that UDMA6 monster would be great (especially if you want very high burst capabilities while shooting RAW stills). For video, 600x is actually a lot more than you need

I've been using the Transcend 400x 32GB (about 1/3 the price), and haven't ever had any issues while shooting video

The SD slot in the Mk3 isn't UHS, so even if you put a super fast SD card in there, it will work, but will only read/write at class 10 speed. My SD slot is usually left empty. Would've much preferred dual CF slots, but whatayagonnado


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 17, 2012)

bp said:


> The SD slot in the Mk3 isn't UHS, so even if you put a super fast SD card in there, it will work, but will only read/write at class 10 speed. My SD slot is usually left empty. Would've much preferred dual CF slots, but whatayagonnado



Privilege of the 1D X.

Which is right, there has to be something else than shutter speed that justifies the extra price.


----------



## thundermonkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Any suggestions for cards that aren't 150?  The Sandisk look good, though you said you dont shoot a lot of video.


----------



## bp (Jul 17, 2012)

thundermonkey said:


> Any suggestions for cards that aren't 150?  The Sandisk look good, though you said you dont shoot a lot of video.



Like I said in my post above, this is the card I use http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Compact-Flash-Card-400X/dp/B002WE4H8I/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342561773&sr=1-2&keywords=transcend+32GB
and I do shoot a lot of video

EDIT - or do you mean SD card? sorry, dunno, I don't use SD's due to the slower write speed on the 5D3


----------



## HeWhoShoots (Jul 17, 2012)

thundermonkey said:


> Any suggestions for cards that aren't 150?  The Sandisk look good, though you said you dont shoot a lot of video.



http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-Video-Memory-SDSDRX3-016G-A21/dp/B003D5MY5I/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1342564724&sr=8-7&keywords=sandisk+sd+extreme+pro+16gig

Haven't had a single issue with these. Haven't shot much video (yet). I'm a videographer primarily and just got my 5d3. Either way, so far so good...and not $150.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 19, 2012)

I have 5 16GB Sandisk Extremes and 3 32GB and haven't had a problem with any of them, great, reliable cards and they have an excellent warranty.


----------



## thundermonkey (Jul 20, 2012)

These? http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-Flash-Memory-SDSDX-032G-X46/dp/B004Q3C98S/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b

SD or CF? 

What do you shoot on the Mark 3 video-wise? Long wedding ceremonies by chance?


----------

